# Honey: an IBS trigger?



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Hey, I'm just wondering if honey is an IBS trigger for anyone. I see to notice that it is for me. Also, does the amount of lactose in certain OTC drugs enough to trigger a lactose intolerant episode. I happened to notice that generic Immodium contains lactose and I usually take a Lactaid with it, but is it really necessary? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

honey acts like a natural laxative like prunes or spinach although not as often talked about because it is not quite that strong, so maybe if your D it could be a problem or a trigger for you but for me it is something that could help releive me.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

honey acts like a natural laxative like prunes or spinach although not as often talked about because it is not quite that strong, so maybe if your D it could be a problem or a trigger for you but for me it is something that could help releive me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Honey is high in fructose and some people have problems with fructose.Typically people who are lactose intolerant can have several ounces of milk without problem (when tested blindly) and the amount of lactose in a single pill is much less than that.Why lactose causes problems is that the bacteria in the colon will digest it if you do not (similarly the problem with fructose while it isn't digest it is absorb is similar). The digestion of carbohydrates by the colonic bacteria produces gas, and that gas can cause problems.If you look simply at mass-balance if you only take a very small amount of lactose or fructose you can only make a very small amount of gas, and the colon can typically handle very small increases in gas that are swamped by the rest of the diet as a whole.In other words it probably isn't necessary to take a lactaid with the immodium.If honey bothers you but high-fructose corn syrup sweetened drinks (most sweetened fruit drinks and sodas) do not I can think of one other possibiliy. If you are allergic to the pollen of the plants used to make the honey it might be that you are reacting to the proteins from the pollen rather than the fructose.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Honey is high in fructose and some people have problems with fructose.Typically people who are lactose intolerant can have several ounces of milk without problem (when tested blindly) and the amount of lactose in a single pill is much less than that.Why lactose causes problems is that the bacteria in the colon will digest it if you do not (similarly the problem with fructose while it isn't digest it is absorb is similar). The digestion of carbohydrates by the colonic bacteria produces gas, and that gas can cause problems.If you look simply at mass-balance if you only take a very small amount of lactose or fructose you can only make a very small amount of gas, and the colon can typically handle very small increases in gas that are swamped by the rest of the diet as a whole.In other words it probably isn't necessary to take a lactaid with the immodium.If honey bothers you but high-fructose corn syrup sweetened drinks (most sweetened fruit drinks and sodas) do not I can think of one other possibiliy. If you are allergic to the pollen of the plants used to make the honey it might be that you are reacting to the proteins from the pollen rather than the fructose.K.


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Thanks alot kmottus!


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Thanks alot kmottus!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

just fyi its also a natural antibacterial agent.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

just fyi its also a natural antibacterial agent.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

yes, Honey does not agree with me. High Fructose corn syrup is OK though with me.As far as the pollen goes, I beleive most flowers don't cause allergies but trees and weeds do. this is because trees and weeds use the wind to disperse there pollon and flowers use bees.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

yes, Honey does not agree with me. High Fructose corn syrup is OK though with me.As far as the pollen goes, I beleive most flowers don't cause allergies but trees and weeds do. this is because trees and weeds use the wind to disperse there pollon and flowers use bees.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Lactose is in all my meds & I've been told I have dairy intolerance. The doctor said there wouldn't be enough lactose in the pills to affect me but am still wondering....


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Lactose is in all my meds & I've been told I have dairy intolerance. The doctor said there wouldn't be enough lactose in the pills to affect me but am still wondering....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jupiter119, not enough lactose in them to worry about.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jupiter119, not enough lactose in them to worry about.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Addendum to: _______________________________________"If you are allergic to the pollen of the plants used to make the honey it might be that you are reacting to the proteins from the pollen rather than the fructose." ________________________________________This is wholly correct. In addition to the other possible etiologies stated you can also have a "NON-allergic-yet-looks-like allergic" hypersensitivity or intolerance to the honey or one of its constituents. Also if you have atopic allergy to Birch pollen you can cross-react with honey. Just in case you are







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Addendum to: _______________________________________"If you are allergic to the pollen of the plants used to make the honey it might be that you are reacting to the proteins from the pollen rather than the fructose." ________________________________________This is wholly correct. In addition to the other possible etiologies stated you can also have a "NON-allergic-yet-looks-like allergic" hypersensitivity or intolerance to the honey or one of its constituents. Also if you have atopic allergy to Birch pollen you can cross-react with honey. Just in case you are







MNL


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I don't think honey affects my colon, but it certainly makes me nauseated. It has a rich, concentrated sweetness that makes me too full for too long as if I were eating plain butter or oil. I think in my case, honey takes longer to digest than other sweeteners.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I don't think honey affects my colon, but it certainly makes me nauseated. It has a rich, concentrated sweetness that makes me too full for too long as if I were eating plain butter or oil. I think in my case, honey takes longer to digest than other sweeteners.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jupiter119, lactose information for you. http://www.gastro.org/public/lactose.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jupiter119, lactose information for you. http://www.gastro.org/public/lactose.html


----------



## helen j (Dec 28, 2001)

As a new member, I'm a little raw in the protocals here, and perhaps the info i'm seeking is already posted in this fantastic but confusing maze.Isd there anybody or group who suffer the three. IBS, UC and Arthrits in tandem?????I'm particularly interested in the balances achieved through medications etc, and the fact that so many foods are alien. will get into more detail if people need specifics.Helen


----------



## helen j (Dec 28, 2001)

As a new member, I'm a little raw in the protocals here, and perhaps the info i'm seeking is already posted in this fantastic but confusing maze.Isd there anybody or group who suffer the three. IBS, UC and Arthrits in tandem?????I'm particularly interested in the balances achieved through medications etc, and the fact that so many foods are alien. will get into more detail if people need specifics.Helen


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

EricThanks very much for the lactose info'


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

EricThanks very much for the lactose info'


----------

